# Does the FS90R have an overheat shutoff



## Nick Kent (Jul 28, 2015)

I was running my FS90R yesterday with the plastic knives on it. Running through deep grass and light brush and running it hard. It all the sudden just died on me. Didn't sputter or anything just straight up dropped dead. I couldn't restart it. Tried for 15 minutes or so and figured something had broken internally. It smelled pretty damn hot after it shut itself off. I was going to take it in to a service place this morning, but tried starting it just for kicks. Fired right up this morning and seems fine. I'm thinking either the choke got bumped on which is pretty unlikely or it got too hot and shut itself down. But I'm not aware that this thing had that kind of controls on it. Does it? If not, what would cause it to just up and quite like that? Thanks, nick.


----------



## ANewSawyer (Jul 28, 2015)

There shouldn't be a hot shut down in my opinion.


----------



## Nick Kent (Jul 29, 2015)

I agree. Still trying to figure why it shut off. I'll run it today and see what happens


----------



## cus_deluxe (Aug 2, 2015)

Could be ignition coil just got too hot. Thats a pretty classic symptom of a weak coil.


----------



## backhoelover (Aug 2, 2015)

i like the coil idea do you have something to check the temp when it does it again that would help, also the gas helps cool the cylinder and crank just remember that


----------

